# Marjal Costa Blanca Site



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Just wondered if there are any of MHF members on the site, we are on pitch A027 if so pop over for a beer or a brew..all welcome  

For all others this is an excellent site for 14 euro a night, best we have stopped on so far in Spain. We are here for a week then booked for a month at the sister site Marjal Guadamar.

Dave, Jan and Mo


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi All
> 
> For all others this is an excellent site for 14 euro a night,
> 
> Dave, Jan and Mo


Hi, When we were over there last year we found the site rents were getting a lot more expensive on the odd times we used them to meet up with friends. Is that about the average now over there £380/£400 a month and is that just the winter rates and they go up in the summer ?.also we found a lot of the places we used to stop at now have no overnight parking. I am beginning to think that Spain is trying to stop wild camping, i hope i am wrong as they could do with the income from m/h. One other question has there been an increase in the crime rate over there with all the unemployment, and you feel it is safer to be on a site ?.

Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I have noticed more signs banning MHs for places between 9pm and 9am !!! felt safe on sites though

DJM


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*Marjal Costa Blanca*

Hi we arrived on Friday and so far pleased with the site we have just spent a month on Guardamar Marjal and also thought it a great site very clean and with Iceland,Lidl, and Mercadona all within walking distance (about 25 mins flat) there is also a camper stop next to Iceland if you arrive early and cannot get onto Guardamar (it is very busy and we saw many turned away that had not booked) we are here for a month and hope to find out all about this one on our bikes and walking enjoy your stay tc


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Gerri

We are the opposite, we arrived on site Friday and love it, then Friday we are off to Marjal Guadamar for a month ( yes we have booked :lol: )
got the last pitch available. Glad to hear there are so many supermarkets nearby.

We are on pitch A027....call round if you are passing, already had another Dave & Jan call on our after our post.

I LOVE MOTORHOMING  

Dave & Jan and our MO


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Spain is A OK*

I am fulltime & mainly wild camp. Been wandering Spain since Jan. Get away from the main tourist hell holes and Spain is delightful. I was chatting to 2 Policia Locale last night parked right by a 'Acampacar Prohibido' sign on the beach at the Southern end of Almeria...... "July/August ... We tell you go awa., Now ... no problemo mi amigo .... welcome to Espanol!". can't ask for more than that can you.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Spain is A OK*



Steveboy said:


> I am fulltime & mainly wild camp. Been wandering Spain since Jan. Get away from the main tourist hell holes and Spain is delightful. I was chatting to 2 Policia Locale last night parked right by a 'Acampacar Prohibido' sign on the beach at the Southern end of Almeria...... "July/August ... We tell you go awa., Now ... no problemo mi amigo .... welcome to Espanol!". can't ask for more than that can you.


We have spent a lot of happy months around Almeria. Retemar up by the air port has always been good, but last year we were moved on from the car parks by the hotels. But the policia locale took us to the big car park by the barcello hotel and said no problem parking here, and that was July. So great wild beaches in the day they into Retemar for the evenings and night.


----------

